# Veterans Death Benifits



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

When a veteran passes away, does the Veterans Association still provide a free burial flag and cemetary flag holder? 
How about financial aid for funeral expenses?


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

All I know about this is what has happened in our immediate family. 
Buried in National Cemetery. If your spouce is buried with you the first one goes deep so the other is placed on top.Headstone is provied. Those that served on the front spouce on back of the head stone. We did get a flag. Had to buy our own flag holder.The aid for the funeral was only around $200. Hope this helps. We have done this twice as our family ages. I just do not recall the details as I did not have to deal with it directly.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

There are still death benefits for veterans at this point. The hardest part of getting them is finding out who to contact to make arrangement's for them. The best way I have found to get in contact quickly with the right people is to go to your nearest national guard armory and ask who the FAC (family assistance coordinator) is for your area. The FAC will be a civilian contractor with access to all kinds of information for families. Even if they don't know off hand who can coordinate this for you, they can find out. 
You don't have to worry about branch of service this way, the FAC in the national guard is a joint forces service provider, meaning that they can (and are supposed to frequently) work with all branches of service.

For the state on Minnesota, I found the following FAC locations. Hope it helps.
Family Assistance Center - St. Cloud
1710 8th St N, St. Cloud, MN 56303

Family Assistance Center - Marshall
500 Timmerman Dr, Marshall, MN 56258

Family Assistance Center - Detroit Lakes
915 Lake Ave, Detroit Lakes, MN 56501

Family Assistance Center - Rosemount
13865 S Robert Trl, Rosemount, MN 55068

Family Assistance Center - 934th Airlift Wing (USAFR)
760 Military Hwy, Minneapolis, MN 55450

Family Assistance Center - Brooklyn Park
5500 85th Ave N, Minneapolis, MN 55443

Family Assistance Center - Bemidji
1430 23rd St NW, Bemidji, MN 56601

Family Assistance Center - Rochester
1715 Marion Rd SE, Rochester, MN 55904

Family Assistance Center - Camp Ripley
15000 Hwy 115, Little Falls, MN 56345

Family Assistance Center - 148th Fighter Wing (Air National Guard)
4680 Viper St, Duluth, MN 55811

Family Assistance Center - Mankato
100 Martin Luther King Jr Dr, Mankato, MN 56001

Family Assistance Center - Duluth
4015 Airpark Blvd, Duluth, MN 55811

Family Assistance Center - Stillwater
107 E Chestnut St, Stillwater, MN 55082

Family Assistance Center - 133rd Airlift Wing (Air National Guard)
631 Minuteman Dr, St. Paul, MN 55111


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If the vet receives disability benefits and/or dies in a VA hospital of a service connected reason, can receive up to $2,400. DH died at a VA hospital, was buried at a national cemetery, and that benefit paid most of his costs. We had a ceremony at the cemetery, with honors, and I received the flag on his coffin.

Make sure you have a DD 214 on hand when talking to the funeral home.

Mon


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

My husband is buried in national cemetary at Denver. I signed for burial there at that time. I was asked. Non-service connected death. End of 68 and I wonder too if still have the right to be buried there? I have not looked into it. He died in the VA hospital. For a spouse it was only burial there. At 81 I suppose I should be finding out. Would it be cheaper locally or the shipping to Denver.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Colorado, you might check with Denver and see if they can bury your ashes with him...cheaper to be cremated locally and then the ashes shipped. 

Mon


----------



## retiredpara (May 17, 2011)

Most local VFW or American Legion posts have what they call Veterans Service Officers(VSOs). You could always stop by when you see someone at the post, and ask for help. Additionally, many states fund county or regional VSO type employees, who work full or part time at your county court house. You may call someone there and ask for help as well. If they are good, they will at least get you an answer or point you in the right direction.


----------

